# AMD or Intel? What to Get?



## David ashur (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, i need some help 

I want to buy a new laptop for myself & i have a hard time deciding what kind of a Dual processors should i buy Intel or Amd ???
My old desktop computer have a 2.4 Intel processor that is working good for now. 
from what i read they are both good processors so how can i decide ? Does anyone have experience ?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

in my experiences they are pretty comparable. this gives a good explanation of the differences:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_AMD_and_Intel_processors


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

For quite a while now Intel has had the edge over AMD in technology, but AMD has had the better price point for it's similar technology. I've built both kinds of systems and I tend to stick with Intel now. My main issues with AMD were not the CPUs themselves but the other hardware that supported them. Intel CPUs with a mobo using Intel chipsets have never given me any problems. AMD CPUs with pretty much any brand of chipset have had spotty performance for me on a frequent basis, no matter how well I try to research the combination before purchase. AMD generally doesn't make their own chipsets though there are a few boards out there with ATI chipsets in them (AMD and ATI are the same company). I've had less issues with these boards than others.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Intel...Core 2 Duo...or up....


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally, AMD. Nothing against Intel though.


----------

